# [SOLVED] Kingston Dt100/4gb only shows 2gb



## irfan44 (Dec 29, 2008)

My kingston flash drive 4gb was formatted by a software and now it only shows 2gb. i have tried formatting etc with all available tools but to no avail. plz help me.


----------



## irfan44 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Dt100/4gb only shows 2gb*

plz help me if there r any so called techs available here.


----------



## Asiangotchi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Dt100/4gb only shows 2gb*

Did you use a Privacy Zone? If you did, then thats probably why the main disk reduced the size.

1. Download SecureTraveler if you don't have it from here. Select the USB drive you have and click "Download SecureTraveler" from the Support Options box.
2. On the password prompt, click settings. There, you will find "Format". Click on that.
3. The bar at the right (to show how much space you want in the secured drive), drag that up to the way top, which is 0MB. It will ask if you don't want a Privacy Zone. Click Yes/OK. (Make sure you have all the data you have left backed up) It should format the entire disk, and you should have 4GB now.


----------



## irfan44 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Dt100/4gb only shows 2gb*

actually my drive doesnt support any security software from kingston. i used Carry It Easy. it encrypts the data.
Moreover, i cant find the Secure Traveller in the support options. please tell me more.


----------



## Asiangotchi (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Dt100/4gb only shows 2gb*



irfan44 said:


> actually my drive doesnt support any security software from kingston. i used Carry It Easy. it encrypts the data.
> Moreover, i cant find the Secure Traveller in the support options. please tell me more.


I've never used Carry It Easy. I think these types of things are really un-safe. :4-dontkno

Are you still currently using it? I would like to see more information on this before helping you with it. This is probably the issue.


----------



## irfan44 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Kingston Dt100/4gb only shows 2gb*

Thanx a lot to all for taking time to reply. but my problem is solved. actually i contacted the cososys.com the producer of Carry it easy. they sent me a new version of the software which reverted the settings to original.they really helped me out. Carry it Easy is an excellent piece of software. plz give it a try.
Initially i also contacted the drive manufacturer at Kingston.com support but they said that we dont recommend any third party software on our drives and couldnt help.
Anyways thanks to all.


----------

